

Gesture Based Computing Gloves - BenS
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/gesture-computing-0520.html

======
henning
The SIGGRAPH paper describing how the glove works in more detail is available
as a 5.7 MB PDF here:
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/rywang/handtracking/s09-hand-
tra...](http://people.csail.mit.edu/rywang/handtracking/s09-hand-tracking.pdf)

I thought it was fairly readable, you can at least get the gist of how they
use the database of gestures to estimate the pose of the hand on a per-frame
basis.

~~~
joeyo
Thanks for that. I was curious how they are getting depth information with
only a single camera; it looks like they are using knowledge of the size of
the users hand to infer depth.

------
gfodor
Incredible. The problem is, they look like bowling shoes for your hands.

I'm betting you can fix this by putting some paint on there that reflects
infrared or ultraviolet light at different frequencies. Might need to upgrade
that webcam though.

~~~
stcredzero
Lots of current webcams already pick up invisible infrared frequencies quite
nicely.

------
DotSauce
Phenomenal. I was skeptical about the software lagging, but the video mentions
and proves it is low latency.

I can't wait until desks and peripherals are adapted further for people to
stand up while working at a PC. Tired of sittin' on my ass! ;)

------
madebylaw
It would be awesome to pair this with haptic feedback and actually be able to
'touch' the blocks as you're stacking them, etc.

~~~
joeyo
That's a really excellent point. Displaying other contact indicators (surface
deformation?) when virtual objects come into contact with other (real or
virtual) objects would probably also be beneficial.

------
jamesbritt
I swear some day I will take my Mattel Power Glove out of the closet and
finally make it work, dammit.

